# Setting up reef tank...how should i set up my live rock?



## Heymybigfish (Jul 30, 2007)

i have 60lbs of it in my 55gal. just wondering how i should adjust it to look better?


----------



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

What about a picture to start with? I would like to know this too and pix doing wonders instead of having to describe.


----------



## Heymybigfish (Jul 30, 2007)

here a link to my pics

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

Very nice! Wanna see what the veterans around here have to say and suggest!


----------



## Heymybigfish (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks...i hope this will make a good home for some coral and fish


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Looks good! You may want to add some base rock to your tank if you want to add height. This method is cost/eco effective.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

start in the front, and stack the rock up and toward the back, making as many large openings as possible, it creates nice caves, and helps direct flow around the tank leaving high/low flow areas to place specifics types of corals.


----------

